# Can't Find Kumho 857 Trailer Tires



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

After getting all geeked about the Kumho 857 trailer tires, I'm now totally "deflated" that nobody in the country seems to have the basic size that I want. 205R14C is Kumho's part number. These are "special" because they are about the only "D" rated 14" tire out there. 2271# load rating at 99MPH too.

I canceled my order dated 8-23-07 with TireRack.com today as they are at least 90 days away, and maybe more.

Before I run out and buy my #2 choice in tires (Maxxis 8008ST radials), does anybody in this vast group of ours know a dealer that might happen to have some of the Kumho 857's in stock? I would order 5 if available, and would not bicker about freight charges.

Thanks!









Jim


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I would contact Kumho at

1 800 HI-KUMHO

and ask them where the nearest dealer is that can get you what you need...

also -- click on your state and it gives you the local sales office...

KUMHO local sales offices


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Ghosty said:


> I would contact Kumho at
> 
> 1 800 HI-KUMHO
> 
> ...


Thanks Ghosty. But been there-done that. Kumho themselves has not entered any of these tires into the USA market since last summer, so their usual distribution is bone dry. I did call several of their references to no avail. My last ditch hope was that some small distributor has them getting dusty on his rack and would love to get rid of them as they are pretty specialized and not something you would sell often.

A guy can hope right!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

California Jim said:


> Thanks Ghosty. But been there-done that. Kumho themselves has not entered any of these tires into the USA market since last summer, so their usual distribution is bone dry. I did call several of their references to no avail. My last ditch hope was that some small distributor has them getting dusty on his rack and would love to get rid of them as they are pretty specialized and not something you would sell often.
> 
> A guy can hope right!


If you find that guy and he has extras, please let me know. I've been following your interest in these tires and convinced myself that I wanted them too!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Well I officially gave up on the Kumho's yesterday and ordered a full set of 5 Maxxis 8008ST radial tires for the 28BHS. Got them from Discount Tires for $84 each + $13 mounting,balancing, and lifetime road hazard/repair. I have a set of 5 nice new aluminum rims to mount them on. Should still be a nice improvement over the stock set-up.

Here are the wheels I got from Ricks-Tire.com









Jim


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice Jim, same rims I used to have. The TT will look cool









John


----------

